#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Mu Ko Ranong National Park

## dirtydog

*Mu Ko Ranong National Park*

*Ranong

General Information *  

National Park Mu Ko Ranong includes the section of beautiful sea and a group of 15,both big and small, islands such as Bang Chak island, Yio island, Sai Dam (black sand) island, Son (pine) island, Payam island, Thalu island, Fai Mai (fire) island, Song Phi Nong island and Kham island. Most of the area’s located in Ko Chang National conservation forest, Khlong Hin Klong-Pa Khlong Muang Kluang National Forest Reservation and Pa Khlong Hua Khiao-Pa Khlong Ko Sui National Forest Reservation. It covers over 356.70-sq. km. Since 2532 BD, the area was researched due to the policy of National Park department, the Royal forest department of Thailand.




*Geography* 

Mu Ko Ranong National Park includes a section of the plain beach at Andaman Sea and can divided into 3 groups as follow

Beaches area, which stretches into the sea and covered with thick swamp forest. There’re many large canals lying across such as Ngao canal, La Ong canal, Rat Chakut canal, La-un canal, Bang Chak canal, etc. 

The area which lying near the coastal: such as Bang Chak island, Yio island, Sai Dam (black sand) island, Son (pine) island and other islands. Each of the islands covered with thick swamp forest in the east while there’s beach and bay in the west. The virgin forest ’s also the main part of the island. 

The area which lying far from the coastal: such as Chang (elephant) island, Thalu island, Ta Khrut island, Mo (pot) island, Pring island, Rai island, Fai Mai (fire) island which lying spread from north to south along with the beach line. Each of the islands covered with virgin forest while the coral reef is surrounding the islands. 




*Flora and Fauna* 

Forest and trees community in Mu Ko Ranong National Park can divided into 
Swamp forest covers 33% of all National Park area. It includes the total of 35 species, 18 genus and 14 families of trees such as a small tree of the family myrsinaceae (Sa Mae), beans, white Pang Ga Hua Suum , red Pang Ga Hua Suum, white Prong, red Prong, Ta Tum Ta Lae, Luum Poe Ta Lae, red Faad, white Faad, mangroves, Sonneratia, Lam Pan, black Ta Boon, white Ta Boon and atap. There’re also Sam Ma Nga, Thao Ka Poh Pla, white Nguak Pla More, purple Nguak Pla More, Prong Ta Lae, Prong Noo. 




Virgin forests covers 10% of all National Park area. It includes the total of 49 species of trees such as santol, Tam Sao, wild jackfruit, Khun Mai, Chieng Pra Nang Ae, hopea odorata Roxb., Teen Ped, Dep Tha Ro, Toong Fah, Yom Hin, parkia, Luad Kwai, Hlaw Cha Aon. There’re also Kam Puan rattan, red rattan, zalacca, moss and fern. 

Beach forest where you can found in some part of Chang Island and Sai Dam (black sand) island. Trees found here are pine, Jik Talae, Tuey Talae and Prong Talae. 

Flood plain where you can found at around Yew mountain, Sai Dam(black sand) island while lalang is mostly found here.

*Wildlife, can divided into* 

Mammals, includes a crab-eating macaque, Nok Yai Khon Reab, flying squirrel, squirrel, tupaia glis, wild hog, mole rat, mangoose, musk, mouse deer, loris, black langur of the genus Presbytis, gibbon, fishing cat, barking deer, Mae Kai bat, rats and dolphin.

Birds. There are 52 species of bird found here such as birds of the family Capitonidae, hawks, sandpiper, swallow, drongo, jungle fowl, a water rail of the genera Rallus and Amauropsis, Kin Preaw bird, osprey, mynas of the genera Acridotheres and Sturnopastor, ongo, Kak, hill myna, Plao, Dong bulbul, Baan bulbul, Khao Fai bird, Tob Yung bird, Kra Tae Taee Wad bird, Ped Naam bird.

Reptile includes monitor lizard of the genus Varanus, cobra, king cobra, python and many species of turtles.

Amphibian includes frog, toad, bullfrog, small toad and tree frog.

Insects include butterfly, dragonfly, grasshopper, Jing Jo Nam, Ma Lang Sab Ta Lae.

Sea resource includes Kam Daab crab, Sae Chuan crab, Chae Buay shrimp, Ka Tom shrimp, Deed Khan shrimp, Mae Hob, Ta Krom shell, Ka Ti shell, Jedi shell, white shell, small freshwater fish of the genus Periophthalmodon, Kra Bok, needlefish, Khang Lai fish, glob fish, Saak, red bass, white bass, cromileptes altivelis, , jellyfish, octopus, porcupine. Trepang and coral.

----------

